# pain during ovulation before af



## honeypinkblonde (Jun 3, 2009)

hi just wondering in anyone can help me.i have been ttc 2yrs now and have 2children.i've had a hsg which was clear.every month i have painful ovulation which lasts for a few days it feels like something is stuck.i also then get pains about 7-10days after which carry on until af.af is always very clotty and heavier than ever.io really wonder if anythings wrong but thought the hsg would show something up.i really dont know where to go from here and just couldnt feel much lower at the moment.any comments or info would be nice.thanks,honey


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Ovulation pain is actually more common than you'd think and lots of women experience this, even those without any gynae or fertility issues at all....it's known as mittelschmerz which literally means "middle pain".

I get terrible ovulation pain and symptoms and these start from around cd10 and get progressively worse until I ovulate on cd14 and then ease up a little but still get plenty of aches, pains, twinges and symptoms right through 2ww...same on times I've conceived as all those I've not....I also have very heavy periods with lots of clots.  These symptoms don't automatically mean you have any major problems but only your GP or consultant would be able to offer professional opinion, based on your test results and medical history.

The HSG really just checks your tubes aren't blocked and possibly detects any abnormalities within the womb...only a HyCosy, a hysteroscopy or a laparoscopy & dye would be able to diagnose anything else eg endometrisosis etc.

Have you been referred to a fertilty consultant ?  I would perhaps raise your concerns and questions with your GP or consultant and take it from there.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## honeypinkblonde (Jun 3, 2009)

thanks for your helpful reply.i am not due to see the fertility consultant for 6months+ and have just been sent away with clomid.i was examined and told everything was fine but i thought theyd send me for a ultrasound to check things.i will definately bring this up.thanks for your reassurance that you get these pains and conceived with them!that makes me feel a little better.take care


----------

